# Masterclasses at the Gstaad New Year Music Festival



## GstaadNewYear (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi All - I am a new member and want to invite training or newly professional singers to our masterclasses in Gstaad, Switzerland at the end of December and start of January.
The wonderful sopranos Inva Mula and Leontina Vaduva will be leading the classes along with chef d'orchestre Marco Guidarini. 
The classes are free for participants - you just need to pay your travel and hotel / b and b.
If you would like to take part, let me know.
Best wishes
Caroline


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GstaadNewYear said:


> Hi All - I am a new member and want to invite training or newly professional singers to our masterclasses in Gstaad, Switzerland at the end of December and start of January.
> The wonderful sopranos Inva Mula and Leontina Vaduva will be leading the classes along with chef d'orchestre Marco Guidarini.
> The classes are free for participants - you just need to pay your travel and hotel / b and b.
> If you would like to take part, let me know.
> ...


Welcome to the forum, those dates are all around the holiday season, hope you get some participants around that time of year.


----------

